# Accidental/Negligent Discharge



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I shot myself! Original Upload! - YouTube

Tex Grebner takes one in the leg. Ouch, be careful!


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd never heard of this guy before this video started making it's way around the web. Bad call using that Serpa.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ouch.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I respect him for owning up to his mistake, but that particular exercise he was doing seemed stupid...


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a fan of any holster you have to engage a trigger lock while taking out. Seems like an accident waiting to happen when you interrupt your trigger discipline to get your gun out of the holster.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

500Benz said:


> Not a fan of any holster you have to engage a trigger lock while taking out. Seems like an accident waiting to happen when you interrupt your trigger discipline to get your gun out of the holster.


Couldn't agree more. It's easy enough to have trouble without asking for it.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just one more reason to have adult supervision when training. I know that if someone who is at a high level of training is watching me shoot that they can help correct my mistakes before I get hurt or hurt anyone else. Doing dry fire before attempting to marvel the world with my skills is a good idea too. Having an unloaded pistol go click when I sweep my leg is much better than having it go bang. There's nothing more dangerous than training alone or with someone who admires you too much to tell you you're stupid. Come to think of it when I'm training alone an idiot is surely in charge.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have to defend the Serpa holster on this one. You clearly see his finger go into the trigger guard too early, which could happen with any holster. I love my Serpa duty holster, but like any holster, you have to safely practice your draw. I'm not bashing this guy, but he clearly screwed up. He needed to slow down. This was human error, not holster error.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with that also. I do appreciate his being stand-up enough to make the video, though. It never hurts to be reminded how easy it is to do a stunt like that.

Many years ago, when I was an undergrad, a young lady on our college small bore rifle team, who must surely have been one of the best rifle shots in the entire world, shot herself through the calf of her leg making an absent-minded mistake with a pistol on the school's range. I doubt people come any more firearms aware than her; it's just a fact that we can all screw up, so we need to work at it.

I believe it was Skip Ulmstead, skipper of the 1973 Blue Angels team, who said that the most dangerous thing in the world is human complacency.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Well he did state emphatically that it was his fault, not the gun or the holster. As far as the retention system on the holster, that's why you practice your draw. That being said, my preference is for a thumb break.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Serpa makes great holsters, and the index finger retention works excellent. However the holster I'm refering to is this:










That one very perfectly allows a perfect grip on the pistol prior to releasing from retention while also BLOCKING THE SAFETY FROM BEING DISENGAGED.

The half versions that only retain the pistol and do not cover the safety are retarded, personally, and of course can be used properly but are practically begging for negligence to happen. User error is already at fault for selecting to use this sort of holster in the first place. If the index finger is going to be utilized for disengaging retention the safety must be covered. Proper practice, training and vigilance would have prevented it the discharge, but then, so would have the right holster...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Working with 2 different holster retention systems. Muscle memory works against you in this case. There's something to be said for a single carry gun.


----------



## mrz333 (Dec 24, 2011)

MLB said:


> Working with 2 different holster retention systems. Muscle memory works against you in this case. There's something to be said for a single carry gun.


I sure agree with that. I chose a Ruger SR9c for that reason. I did not want a single stack or a .380 and this gun, with a 10rnd mag & a 17rnd spare, works great for CCW and there are others just as good and better.

The problem is the holster not the gun. While gun designs keep improving the holsters don't, especially in CCW uses. There are lots of classic holster designs that don't need improvement but are usually meant for LEO's OWB or open carry. Guns, ammo and accessories have taken giant leaps in the past 30 years but have CCW holsters? We're not even talking yet about ballistictic materials like Kevlarl!

Would it have been so lame for this guy to have used, let's say, a Kevlar legging while working on his quick draw? That guy should lend his name and his video to somebody that designs one! We don't need any bad guys if we do the job of shooting ourselves - ourselves!


----------

